# Madinaty 8nternet



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Is there anyone out there who lives in Madinaty?

I need some input on the usb internet connections.
we live in a villa in group 10 - have a vodafone usb that is driving me bloody crazy as it connects ti the net but the signal is do poor that I cant open a page.
has anyone experience with any of the other providers such as etisalat (but not in the flats where you are near to a mast).
Thanks in advance.


----------

